# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Briggs-lyakhovich Nearly Come To Blows!

## nyckid

http://www.fightbeat.com/news_details.php?NW=654

----------


## soo2bhuge

can't wait for this fight. should be a good one.

----------


## gottibme

dam briggs knocked him through the ropes that was crazy,he is the top 4 power punchers in the heavyweight division I would say

----------

